# netfilter broken witn 2.6.16 kernel?

## binro

I just built gentoo-sources-2.6.16 with the latest suspend2 patch applied. When I booted I got an error when iptables was started: *Quote:*   

>  module ip_tables not found

  I fired-up make xconfig and looked under  *Quote:*   

> IP: netfilter configuration

  and most of the options had disappeared! Anyone else seen this?

----------

## radfoj

Hi,

go to "Core Netfilter Configuration" and enable there "Netfilter Xtables Support" (its required for iptables support). There were some changes in 2.6.16 I guess, postmerge info about it would be nice.

----------

## binro

OK, that fixed the problem, thanks! The explanatory text for Netlink could be a bit clearer, like "You really need this"...

----------

## DerRalf

Thanks, this is good to know. I ran into the same problem.

----------

## luche21

k, i'm seeing the same thing here... i've compiled in everything i see available, directly to the kernel... i don't load modules... i've got:

Network packet filtering

   Network packet filtering debugging

   Netfilter Xtables support

      conntrack

   Connection tracking

      IP tables support

all compiled into the kernel... 

dmesg shows on boot:

euclid linux # dmesg | grep tables

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

now i emerged iptables fine i've got an iptables list of chains already... so i can use iptables-restore,  then... nothing... still gets this 

euclid linux # iptables-restore /etc/iptables 

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables-restore v1.3.5: iptables-restore: unable to initializetable 'filter'

Error occurred at line: 3

Try `iptables-restore -h' or 'iptables-restore --help' for more information.

also, when trying to list the available chains (which should be none currently)

euclid linux # iptables -L

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.3.5: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

ideas anyone?... haven't found anything besides this post about the 2.6.16 kernel and iptables... and haven't come across anything on netfilter.org yet... 

someone help please!

----------

## pumpichank

I had very similar problems, but if you're diligent with genkernel, you can eventually get all the appropriate modules enabled so that your old iptables configs will work again.  There's no magic other than just trial and error.

----------

## rishi

Hi there, 

This one got me too!

I notice there are now heaps of new options in the kernel config relating to iptables...

Which ones do I need to set to get full / proper iptables functionality like before?   :Question: 

I've looked through all the new options and there are many I don't understand. 

Thanks!

----------

## swimmer

This is how my .config looks like: *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_NETFILTER=y
> 
> CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m
> 
> CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m
> ...

 I'm sure a lot of the modules are not needed but hey you wanted a working example  :Wink: 

HTH

swimmer

----------

## dj_farid

I've upgraded my kernel from some four months old kernel to the vanilla-sources-2.6.19. I had a working iptables config with the old kernel.

After installing the new kernel, I had my first reboot of the server for four months...

I am having the same problem as this thread describes. So I rebooted with the old kernel and got iptables working.

I don't have module support compiled into my kernel. Everything is compiled in.

Does anyone figure out, what is need needed in the new kernels to get netfilter working with the old iptables configs?

PS.

After the reboot I get "Connection refused" when I try to ssh into the server. Don't know why yet.

The monitor that I have for the server is a TFT that works for only 6 minutes before the picture either goes black or scrambled   :Sad: 

Instead of dragging my 19" monitor in to the small closet with a lot of junk on the other side of my apartment, I am hoping to get the new kernel working within 6 minutes with your help   :Smile: 

----------

## AndiZed

i had similar problems with iptables and the 2.6.16 kernel. 

i finally got it working again by using the following settings. maybe you wont need all these options, but i was too lazy to find out which i dont really need  :Smile: :

-> Networking -> Networking Options -> Network Packet Filtering -> Core Netfilter Configuration

[*] .. Everything except "Netfilter netlink interface"

-> Networking -> Networking Options -> Network Packet Filtering -> IP: Netfilter Configuration

[*] Connection tracking (required for masq/NAT)

[*] IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT)   and all Sub-Options!

----------

## dj_farid

Thanks AndiZed, that did the trick!

----------

## rizzurant

OMG, 

severeal times i change kernel, but netfilter dont want to start 

i use 2.6.16-gentoo-r3

let me try before  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## donjames

Hi Andized,

I tried what you suggested with the kernel configuration.

Now nat works.

Thanks for the help.

Sincerely,

Don James

Henderson, TX USA

----------

